# Red Squirrel in Cedars



## Woodsman (Aug 24, 2016)

That time of year for the squirrels to be munching on the cedar seeds. 




20160824 Red Squirrel in Cedars 02 by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr




20160824 Red Squirrel in Cedars 03 by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice set!  Wonder what those taste like? I'm hungry.  He seems to be thoroughly enjoying them.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 25, 2016)

Those are really cute shots!


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great environmental photo!


----------

